# Hi Im new here.



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum, this is a fine and friendly place.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everyone and thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome!
Is the pony in the avatar the one you mention in your post~?


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes the pony in my Avatar is my mare


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looking forward to photos. we have a few members from SA, but not a lot, so photos of your area would be cool. I have a sister in law from Capetown area, but she's been in US for a long time now. she's lost almost all her lovely SA accent.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow thats great to hear that you know someone from SA. I live about 2hours drive from cape town in n very small town. The town is surrounded by farms. Farming with grain and canola and cows is very popular here. I will upload some pics of the scenery around here for you.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Some photos of our town. The yellow flowers are the canola.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks zexious.


----------

